# 04 cummins no start



## yearground

04 cummins no codes but will not start without ether. Once runnning, goes forever. Turn it off...no start. Suggestions???


----------



## got-h2o

How are your batteries? Is it turning over with full power......for sure? Even slightly weak batts will cause no start conditions, even on newer diesels.


----------



## yearground

New batteries. Has happened on mine and a buds 04. Dealer baffled, new crank sensor.


----------



## rob_cook2001

How many miles?? Cold weather?? Any mods?
Robert


----------



## bh115577

My 2000 would crank over fine but would not start. Never tried ether though. Turned out to be the crank sensor.


----------



## sno commander

lift pump ever been replaced? check for fuel pressure before your cp3, some have a lift pump in the tank some have it under the fuel filter. i would not use either on that truck.
also if you got the tools check for rail pressure.


----------



## yearground

Cranks fine, runs great, will not start even hot has been for 2 years. fuel pump changed to in tank fuel pressure within spec. no smoke or fuel smell its like injectors don't get turn on signal


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Think it could be the lift pump. When you turn the key to on listen for a buzz from the tank. If you cannot hear anything check for fuel pressure before and at the filter. The shot of starter fluid may be enough to get the system running by letting the injector pump suck from the tank, get it fixed before you burn up the pump !!!


----------



## DODGE-BOY

yearground;868813 said:


> 04 cummins no codes but will not start without ether. Once runnning, goes forever. Turn it off...no start. Suggestions???


If its rusty from being a salt truck, you could have a pin hole in fuel line that sucks air and causes it to lose its prime. Had that on a 94 Cummins. Never used ether. Had to put air to fuel tank to pressurize it or push fuel up. Hit the key then and it fired right up. Pulled tank, replaced fuel lines. Worked great after that.


----------



## 2003ctd

Does it only do this when its cold outside (like 32 or below) ? My 2003 did the same exact thing, banged my head against the wall for months trying to figure it out, it ended up being the fuel pre heater.... Ice cold fuel was entering the system and the truck would not fire.


----------



## stillen

subscribed.....


----------



## big schmitty

Same thing happened to me and it was a cracked injector body. If the ecm does not see a certain rail pressure if will not start. Either is the only way it will fire. If this is your problem don't drive it to much because it could melt a piston.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

FUEL FILTER?

pull the fuel filter, let the fuel in the filter cup settle and see if any water is in the bottom, it will look like an air pocket at the bottom. 

how much diesel in the tank when you have this problem?

No codes? it would have to say something after you finally got it started... try the on off on off on and see if there are any codes in the dask.


----------



## NBI Lawn

MIDTOWNPC;870889 said:


> FUEL FILTER?
> 
> pull the fuel filter, let the fuel in the filter cup settle and see if any water is in the bottom, it will look like an air pocket at the bottom.
> 
> how much diesel in the tank when you have this problem?
> 
> No codes? it would have to say something after you finally got it started... try the on off on off on and see if there are any codes in the dask.


Wouldnt an 03 have a "water in fuel" light? It would be easier to drain the fuel filter canister. Should be a little yellow valve deal on the bottom.


----------



## sno commander

big schmitty;870773 said:


> Same thing happened to me and it was a cracked injector body. If the ecm does not see a certain rail pressure if will not start. Either is the only way it will fire. If this is your problem don't drive it to much because it could melt a piston.


with a craked injector body wouldnt there be diesel fuel in the oil? when you crank the truck over have a buddy crack an injector line to see if you are getting fuel to the injectors. still need to test rail pressure to further diagonse it, i think your rail pressure is weak and something is senseing that and not letting your truck start.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

NBI Lawn;871146 said:


> Wouldnt an 03 have a "water in fuel" light? It would be easier to drain the fuel filter canister. Should be a little yellow valve deal on the bottom.


I was just thinking with no codes, perhaps no lights were showing either and buy pulling the filter you could see for sure. I had a similar problem last week, but my filter was junk, soon as I pulled it truck started.


----------



## 04f250fisher

The truck needs around 6000psi to the injectors to start.


----------



## big schmitty

sno commander;871524 said:


> with a craked injector body wouldnt there be diesel fuel in the oil? when you crank the truck over have a buddy crack an injector line to see if you are getting fuel to the injectors. still need to test rail pressure to further diagonse it, i think your rail pressure is weak and something is senseing that and not letting your truck start.


I had no fuel in my oil with the cracked body. It was bleeding pressure off bad enough for the computer not to be able to see the required pressure to start.


----------



## leepotter

Either is a no no


----------



## JohnnyU

04f250fisher;909300 said:


> The truck needs around 6000psi to the injectors to start.


While I don't know the start-up figures, that seems very low seeing as the normal rail pressure for these CR engines is around 23ksi.


----------



## 04f250fisher

Ive never seen over 20ksi on my truck and when its that high im working the truck at high RPMs. The idle pressure is about 6000psi.


----------



## big schmitty

leepotter;910753 said:


> Either is a no no


Either is fine to use on a diesel. We have two trucks that have to fire on either and then bring the fuel in.


----------



## JDiepstra

JohnnyU;910986 said:


> While I don't know the start-up figures, that seems very low seeing as the normal rail pressure for these CR engines is around 23ksi.


Idle is 7500. I have a gauge.


----------



## JDiepstra

04f250fisher;911209 said:


> Ive never seen over 20ksi on my truck and when its that high im working the truck at high RPMs. The idle pressure is about 6000psi.


What gauge do you have? I see more than that regularly.


----------



## JohnnyU

JDiepstra;913215 said:


> Idle is 7500. I have a gauge.


It's on my list of things to buy. Which do you have? I was thinking I'd get the Quadzilla.


----------



## JDiepstra

JDiepstra;913218 said:


> What gauge do you have? I see more than that regularly.


I retract this previous statement because it is not correct. Rail pressure does not often go about 20K but idle does range between 6000 - 7500.


----------



## JDiepstra

JohnnyU;913791 said:


> It's on my list of things to buy. Which do you have? I was thinking I'd get the Quadzilla.


I hear the Quadzilla is a good piece but I got the DiPricol Optix gauge because it matches the rest of the gauges I already had. Rail pressure gauges are not cheap as I'm sure you already know!


----------



## rob1325

I had same problem on my 2003 cummins, would not start when cold but will when warm. My problem was the injectors. I had two that were bad. I don't recall if they were suck open and letting air into system, forgot what tech said. When this happened I would have to prime rail by loosing fuel lines to injectors to get it started. Took a while for dealer to find the problem and I have not had problems yet, keeping fingers crossed.

Rob


----------

